# monark saddle



## militarymonark (Dec 7, 2010)

I have this monark saddle but its not the one were there are two separate pans its the one with just a single pan and I think there was a strip of tack welded metal on the inside. HOW the heck would you recover that one...........the right way.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been thinking about the same thing- you could find  an upholstery tack strip that would work I haven't found one yet), use a steel door edge molding to hold the top in place, or what I'm now thinking might be easiest make a fiberglass lower pan and recover it like a double pan saddle.  If you can find the tack strip, make your own welder out of a microwave oven:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Microwave-Transformer-Homemade-Welder/


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a stick welder just dont know how to use it.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 8, 2010)

found this!! might work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbwPmNrcQKU


----------



## chitown (Dec 8, 2010)

Patrick,

I've got one of those as well. Looks tricky for sure. Should keep me busy this winter. Do you have some pics of yours? I'll post some pics this weekend.

On mine it appears that a piece of strapping steel was soldered on the _outside_, overhanging the edge where holes were punched for the threading. So I would guess it was sewn on first then the overhanging edge was folded inside to hide the seam and also tighten the leather some too?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 8, 2010)

i have four of these lol Im really not concerned about 2 of them just the one that originally goes on my brother's Firestone. He's been asking me about it and I haven't figured out a way to recover it. Here is mine, a little rusty but its still solid.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of different metal tack strips, including the one from the British motorcycle site:
http://www.furniturerestorationtoolsandsupplies.com/upholstery-supplies-tack-strips


----------



## pgroah (Jan 1, 2011)

I put some dense carpet padding trimmed to fit and used contact adhesive.


----------

